# Configurer a l identique plusieurs ipad



## hellbola (24 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
J ai fouillé sur le site Apple, spécialement dans les rubriques "enseignement", "entreprise" mais je n ai pas trouvé de solution. 
Je me tourne donc vers vous histoire de m'aider. 
Je vous explique:
J ai 4 ipad mini que je veux configurer a l identique. Que ce soit les applis, les docs que je mets dessus etc. Je souhaiterai depuis itunes "deployer" la config sur les 4 ipads sans le faire a la main. Existe il un moyen?
Par exemple configurer le 1er ipad puis juste duppliquer cette config aux autres sans me refaire les manipulations de fichiers etc
J'utilise mon compte icloud pour synchroniser les applis achetées etc (ça j y arrive)
J espère avoir été clair. 
Merci et bonnes fetes


----------



## RubenF (24 Décembre 2014)

Tu configures un iPad Manuellement, tu fait une sauvegarde sur iTunes, tu restaures la sauvegarde sur les autres iPad, ensuite tu configures ces iPad avec le même compte iCloud, et tout ira sur les 4 Sans aucuns soucis ! Je fait ça avec mon iPhone + iPad ça fonctionne parfaitement bien, les deux sont totalement identiques


----------



## mim1... (30 Décembre 2014)

J'ai une solution utilise apple configurator (disponible sur le mac App Store) pour configurer plusieurs appareil iOS

```
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/apple-configurator/id434433123?mt=12
```


----------



## cillab (30 Décembre 2014)

mim1... a dit:


> J'ai une solution utilise apple configurator (disponible sur le mac App Store) pour configurer plusieurs appareil iOS
> 
> ```
> https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/apple-configurator/id434433123?mt=12
> ```



 bien vue LULU


----------



## hellbola (12 Janvier 2015)

Merci de vos réponses.
Je rencontre un souci avec configurator, je ne possède pas forcément les licenses "multiples" pour les applications que j'ai achetés sur mon compte itunes.
Je vais essayer de faire la 1ere manip et fouiller un peu plus configurator
Merci en tout cas


----------

